# Hawx 2



## vabik (Nov 21, 2011)

Cant find hawx2 for pc anywhere to buy. Can anyone help?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2011)

You can buy it digitally from Steam.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 21, 2011)

Get it from here


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

Its available at flipkart last time I checked.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone Still Playing H.A.W.X. 2 add me because pings are too high for foreign gamers

Gamertag: sunnygaminghd


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the original game, it sucks, mp is gone, theres one or two matches and half the time they kick you out, after trying to play atleast 100 matches I leveled up by 1/2 levels, got bored and kicked it.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> I have the original game, it sucks, mp is gone, theres one or two matches and half the time they kick you out, after trying to play atleast 100 matches I leveled up by 1/2 levels, got bored and kicked it.



Same here MP sucks of HAWX 2 but single player is good than first game i already reached rank 50 and unlocked all aircraft's and abilities and most impressive addition to game is "online save game synch"


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Same here MP sucks of HAWX 2 but single player is good than first game i already reached rank 50 and unlocked all aircraft's and abilities and most impressive addition to game is "online save game synch"


Yeah, but now its impossible to level up, no matches, and the cheaters, by gawd the cheaters are ruining everything.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Survival mode of HAWX 2 is also nice addition to the game my favourite aircraft is A-10A thunderbolt 2 its very good for survival with custom weapon pack of AA multiple missiles


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (May 13, 2012)

is there any way to delete save games from cloud server of HAWX 2 i think my save games got corrupted whenever i try to synchronise saves it failed i tried cc cleaner to remove junk and cleared registry errors i want to start new game from the beginning anybody knowshow to do it?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 13, 2012)

*H.A.W.X 2 @247 INR*.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

HAWX 2 is quite cheap for what it offers. I have playdd the first game and I liked that game.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

Hawx I was good, Hawx II on the other hand was cr@p, specially that f'n DRM(and yes I own that game).


----------



## sarthak (May 13, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *H.A.W.X 2 @247 INR*.



OP asked for that about 6 months back ! Read the latest posts dude.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2012)

will be helpful to others


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hawx I was good, Hawx II on the other hand was cr@p, specially that f'n DRM(and yes I own that game).



What about your experience excluding that DRM ??


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What about your experience excluding that DRM ??


In short:

Graphics: 7/10, did a good job here, has advanced tess and ground has lot more detailed textures. DX11 supported.

Gameplay: 4/10, feels slower than HAWX 1, the adrenaline is nowhere to be found, game appears bland, missions are boring and sometimes designed for co-op and when the friendly ai fumbles up(9/10 times), all hell breaks lose, I spent 80% of time in game to dodge attacks, sometimes upto 40 minutes straight, the friendly ai was supposed to cover me, but they were busy flying to the other side of map, so rage quit.

Story: 3/10, most convoluted and boring as hell.

Sound: 8/10, the engine sounds, the guns, missile impacts or sonic boom, all appeared authentic.

Overall: 6/10

Worth 300/- I spent? Yes. 
Worth 5/6 hours I spent? Hell no.


Anyway, watch this, and never buy HAWX II:
[YOUTUBE]QN6DHx-XME8[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of the only two games for which I want to buy a X360.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2012)

^^ Thanks a lot. You saved my 247 bucks.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 9, 2012)

i just bought this game... 
anybody still plays it??


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jun 9, 2012)

add me *sunnygaminghd* ill play ,anyone knows how to delete cloud saves of HAWX2 i want to start a new campaign!!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess tkin own the game. Ask him to play the game again, he might be interested.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess tkin own the game. Ask him to play the game again, he might be interested.


I played it, then uninstalled it and later formatted my pc, I had even forgotten my login credentials for Ubisoft software, so no. Total waste of hard drive space this game is 

One more reason I like DRM free games(games available in GOG.com like witcher 2), no hassle with keys.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 10, 2012)

need help. stuck after dogfight practice mission.
when we land for the first time i am able to land properly but after landing it shows a small clip and then there is no mission or command.i have my plane with "waiting for other players to land" displayed on the top. i waited for about 30min but still no proceedings. 
(i was playing at recruit level in single player)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2012)

OT:
What do we do if are HDD crashes i will loose all my game(Crysis 2) except the ones of steam.(That are user id connected)


----------

